# Good restaurants near Faneuil Hall



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Im going into Boston next week and I will be in the Faneuil hall area. I was wondering what good restaurants are near there. (note: I can't eat seafood)

Any advice would be great, and don't just say ______ is good, tell me a bit about the place such as prices, food, etc. reasons why i may want to go there.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Durgin-Park...right there: a "must do" thing. The wait staff is famous for it's rudeness. The food is good and the price is very reasonable. There are many good "mom and pop" Italian places on Hanover Street...


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I Agree. You would have a hard time finding a bad Italian meal in the North End. The biggest issue is who is better for dessert - Mike's or Modern. It's a very short walk from where you will be.



dcs2244 said:


> Durgin-Park...right there: a "must do" thing. The wait staff is famous for it's rudeness. The food is good and the price is very reasonable. There are many good "mom and pop" Italian places on Hanover Street...


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.menupix.com/boston/
good eatery research tool


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Stay away from the Cheers "replica" bar. It's pricey as hell and still looks nothing like the one on TV.

The charm of the Union Oyster House is that it's like the oldest restaurant in the world, or something like that. They do have other items on the menu besides seafood. 

Usually when I eat at Faneuil Hall I'm working a detail, so I chow at the food court in Quincy Market. If you want a GREAT sandwich at a reasonable price, go to The Brown Derby Deli. I am a big fan of meat (refrain from any and all dirty comments, please), and they like to pack it in these sandwiches! The hot dogs rock too.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> Im going into Boston next week and I will be in the Faneuil hall area. I was wondering what good restaurants are near there. (note: I can't eat seafood)
> 
> Any advice would be great, and don't just say ______ is good, tell me a bit about the place such as prices, food, etc. reasons why i may want to go there.


If you like chain restaurants there is a houlihan's right there. 
I think its a little pricy but the food's good.

Stick with Durgin Park their food is very good and like others have said the wait staff is top notch.

Again if u just wanna grab a quick bite the food court has probably 45 different restuarants to choose from. They have Chinese, a philly steak and cheese place, thai, indian, pizzaria regina and a handful of other restaurants.
I have heard that Ned Devine's is a good place to grab a quick eat and a beer.

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys, and Dunny ... I just hope the rain won't mess everything this weekend.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Just curious, where did you end up going?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah where did u eat ?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I didn't  I Had a death in the family at 2AM Saturday. Needless to say I never went to Boston.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh Jeez, I'm very sorry to hear that.

If it makes you feel any better, I got lunch at the Greek place in Quincy Market on Saturday and it didn't... sit well with me. I got violently ill and thought an alien was going to explode out of my gut. So if you do decide to grab a quick lunch when you finally do make it in town... stay away from the Greek food!!!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> I didn't  I Had a death in the family at 2AM Saturday. Needless to say I never went to Boston.


Our thoughts and prayers are with your family at this time NPD.

Yours, 
Greg


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. Dunny that did make me feel better gave me a good laugh too.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the death, stay strong.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm sorry npd

my thoughts and prayers are with ur family


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Same Here bro...


----------

